# looking for recording software



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

does anyone have any links for free software downloads for recording and mixing.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok i'll call this lesson #1 befor you post; do a search or just look around you just might find what your looking for instead of cluttering the fourms with the same question. 
Guess what I posted this thread then i found what i was looking for damn i feel stupid.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

what did you find?


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*www.hitsquad.com*

One place for a start.


----------

